
Show HN: A volunteer driven list of your city's indie bookstores - wowsig
https://saveyourbookstore.com/
======
wowsig
Hello HN! Less than a month ago, as we started hearing about city's bookstores
closing down - a small community got together to list their city's bookstores
and ways to help them.

It resulted in detailing their gift cards, ways to order through them and if
you couldn't order anything - a way to increase their social media following.

I took the spreadsheet and a friend proficient in Glide apps, converted it to
an app.

This app now has listings of 800 bookstores in 21 countries. I am looking for
feedback on how to improve the app, what elements would you add to it and what
information is redundant for you?

~~~
jarofgreen
Can I request that you make your data available as Open Data? Maintaining a
dataset like this is a lot of work, and if people make data sets available as
Open Data then people doing this kind of work can reuse and help each other.

~~~
wowsig
I'll look into this. Currently, I am trying hard to get to more bookstores to
own up their own pages and add their data themselves.

~~~
jarofgreen
Sorry for slow reply; I ended up getting into the exact same conversation with
someone else about this, so I blogged it:
[https://medium.com/opendatacoop/challenges-in-community-
data...](https://medium.com/opendatacoop/challenges-in-community-data-
mapping-941cdbef6be8)

> add their data themselves

I touched on this :-)

